# stupid idiot proof trimmer carb....



## jharkin (May 10, 2013)

So I've noticed lately that my husqavarna string trimmer bogs down a lot under full throttle. I pulled the plug and its white and ashy. Definitely too lean on the high end.

So I grab a screwdriver to adjust the high needle....

Nope...

Its got those stupid splined adjustment screws. I'm not taking a 100 buck trimmer to an engine shop just to open the needle 1/8 of a turn.

Before I take this whole thing apart and use a needle nose pliers to try and pull the screw to slot them with a dremel... Anyone know where you can actually buy the stupid adjustment tool for these things???


----------



## brian89gp (May 10, 2013)

Got mine off ebay.


----------



## ScotO (May 10, 2013)

Funny, I bought one off of ebay 6 years ago for something like 5 dollars.......but our beloved government must have went after ebay....you cannot buy them anymore. They outlawed them on ebay!!

Anyway, here's a link to a place in the UK where you can get one......I looked and looked, can't find any for sale in the US...

http://www.gardenhirespares.co.uk/c/carburettors_carburettor_parts/carburettor_tools


----------



## heat seeker (May 10, 2013)

Maybe a piece of tubing? You should be so lucky that's it's fuel line size…or perhaps a piece of shrink tubing that's not shrunk.


----------



## gmule (May 11, 2013)

I bought mine @ amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Poulan-Weedeater-530035560-Adjusting/product-reviews/B000P8GKO2


----------



## Highbeam (May 11, 2013)

I used a chunk of copper tubing soft enough to form to the splines but stiff enough to turn the screw.


----------



## greg13 (May 11, 2013)

Try Radio shack, some of the Electronic tools are splined.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 11, 2013)

Lots of place to get'em.

http://www.hlsproparts.com/product-p/530035560.htm


----------



## ScotO (May 11, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Lots of place to get'em.
> 
> http://www.hlsproparts.com/product-p/530035560.htm


 
I looked all over the place the other night, couldn't find any in the states.  Good job, BB.
Ebay used to be POLLUTED with them, I bought mine years ago for next to nothing.  You used to be able to get a multi-pack (single D, double D, Pac Man, and splined drivers) for something like 40 bucks.  Can't find ANY on ebay now.  Which is BALONEY....


----------



## BrotherBart (May 11, 2013)

Yeah. I bought mine this time last year on eBay for seven bucks, shipping included. The guy sold 354 of them before he ended the listing. 

ETA: Saw a post a while back that Husqvarna was spanking their dealers for selling the things.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EHP-HUSQVARNA-POULAN-BLOWER-SAW-TRIMMER-SPLINED-CARB-TOOL-530035560-L-K-OEM-/150700217805


----------



## Jags (May 13, 2013)

Another source:
http://www.mowtownusa.com/Poulan-Weedeater-Carburetor-Adjustment-Tool-Splined_p_204538.html
Or:
http://www.randysenginerepair.biz/servlet/the-6885/SPLINED-ADJUSTING-TOOL-4/Detail


----------

